# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  DAC un HPA kits

## Athlons

Labsvakars forumiešiem!...
 pēdējā laikā laikam populāri Latvijas DIY speciem ciparu-analogos pārveidotājus (turpmāk DAC) konstruēt, vairāki te tikuši rādīti...
mana mazā cerībiņa bija kaut kad arī uzbūvēt, vai kā jdat teiktu: nokopēt, salikt kitu utml...
pirms pus gada darba kolēģis (vairāk gan jdat kolēģis) beidzot RTK uztaisīja DAC ar visu austiņu pastiprinātāju (turpmāk HPA)...
un pirms mēneša mēs ar viņu izveicām vienu dīlu, kur es tiku pie viņa DAC un HPA platēm, bet viņš pie diviem LME49600 buferiem...
tad nu jautājums par to uz kādas mikrenes bāzes taisīt DAC tika atrisināts, nemaz nerunājot par laiku, kas vaijadzīgs, lai izpētītu visas DAC mikreņu atšķirības...
lai gan iegūtais rezultāts nav gluži tāds, ar kādu es būtu ar mieru sadzīvot bezgalīgi, kā izglītojošs, eksperimentāls variants, tas ir ļoti labs... nu vismaz man...  :: 


abu plašu foto no abām pusēm ar dažiem paskaidrojumiem...
par to kas man tajās platēs nepatīk, varētu veselu stāstu sacerēt, bet pietiks ar vienu vārdu - neracionāli...
skaidrs, ka cilvēks centās un cieņu no manas puses ir iemantojis, taču viņam vēl daudz, kas jāiemācās, lai veiksmīgi konstruētu iekārtas...
es ne tuvu neesmu pcb ražošanas guru, bet to visu varēja salikt uz vienas plates, kas pēc izmēriem būtu puse no lielākās... turklāt tas arī attaisnotu 0603 rezistoru lietošanu...
nemaz nerunāsim par montāžas caurumu neesamību... par visu šito Šumahers no RTU varētu ilgi un dikti filozofēt...  :: 

īsumā: uz DAC plates lodējas pati DAC mikrene Wolfson WM8741, S/PDIF uztvērējs WM8804, kā arī abu mikreņu barošana un "obvess"...
uz HPA plates DAC datašītā uzdotā filtra shēma un HPA pēc "Fēliksa shēmas"...  :: 

neko daudz es tajā visā konstrukcijā nejaucos, taču zināmas korekcijas ieviesu...
eksperimentālajā versijā varu mierīgi iztikt bez optiskās un hdmi ieejas, kā arī 5 V barošana man jau ir, līdz ar to vienu stabilizatoru varu nelikt.
plates izdevās salodēt pāris stundu laikā, bet kopā salikšana prasīja kādas 4...5 stundas, nemaz neskaitot laiku, lai rūpīgi izstudētu datu lapas un, diemžēl, ļoti nepilnīgo "kita" dokumentāciju...
 plates iemontēju kādreiz Rīgas autoostā strādājuša Symetrix SPL Computer korpusā, kurā no tā palikusi tikai barošanas daļa ar +/-15 un +5 V.

DAC nokonfigurēts hardware control (HW) modē, kas ļauj minimāli manīt tā darbības režīmus... software modē ir pieejamas plašākas konfigurācijas iespējas, taču īsti neredzu vajadzību pēc tām... turklāt programmētājs no manis diezcik labs nesanāk...
kā jau redzams, vadu mudžeklis diezdan nesmuks, taču ļoti rūpīga vadu piekārtošana skaņu nu nekādi neietekmēs... turklāt stipri neracionālās pcb nemaz neļauj to visu skaisti noformēt...
no DAC kontroles opcijām esmu atstājis tikai diskretizācijas frekvences pārslēgšanu ar paralēlu ciparu filtra pārslēgšanu...
DAC mikrenei pieejami 5 veidu iebūvētie ciparu filtri, no kuriem HW modē pieejami tikai 3.
esmu iestādījis tos, kuri pie konkrētās diskretizācijas frekvences nodrošina plašāko atskaņojamo frekvenču diapazonu...


Secinājumi:
1. skan...  ::  ar pirmo strāvas padevi viss sāka strādāt (pulksten 0:59  :: )... tiesa ar nelielu defektu - viens no kanāliem bija jūtami klusāks... no rīta visu pārbaudot, atklājās, ka viens no vadiņiem montējot ir pārlūzis (tā vieta uz DAC plates, kur riktīgi saliets ar karsto līmi)...
2. salīdzinot ar datora mātesplatē iebūvēto, pēc parametriem, nebūt ne sliktāku Realtek čipu, skan jūtami detalizētāk un patīkamāk... klausīšanās mazāk nogurdina...
3. samērā vienkārši izveidojams DACs ar diezgan lielu skaitu regulējamiem parametriem... tiesa, paiet zināms laiks, kāmēr izburās cauri datu lapai...
 4. ekselenta iebūvētā funkcija anti-clipping, kas palīdz cīnīties ar mūsdienu mūzikas ēnas pusi - ļoti sakompresētiem, klipojošiem ierakstiem... skaidrs, ka sačakarētu ierakstu nevar tik vienkārši izlabot, bet šī funkcija samazina kropļojumus, kas rodas pārveidojot ciparu signālu analogajā, ja tas ierakstīts līdz pat 0 dBFS... un tā diemžēl ir ar lielu daļu "moderni māsterētas" mūzikas... man, diemžēl, patīk klausīties, ne tikai vecos labi ierakstītos skaņdarbus, bet arī ko svaigāku...
5. ļoti iespējams, ka savas universālās iekārtas (DAC/HPA/USB-soundcard) veidošanā izmantošu šo pašu DAC čipsi... manuprāt pietiekoši kvalitatīvs...

heh pietiks...  ::

----------


## osscar

nu smuki, smuki , malacis. es gan nejūtos gatavs DIY kitam....man tie mazie komponenti netīk.

----------


## Athlons

nja... piemirsu pierakstīt, ka tagad radusies cita problēma...
tagad parādījusies iespēja klausīties augstas izšķirtspējas ierakstus (līdz pat 24bit/192kHz - to es varu dabūt ārā pa datora ciparu izeju)...
atskaņotot piem. parasto CD kvalitātes ierakstu, vajadzētu pūst uz DAC 16bit/44.1kHz...
klausoties hi-rez, ciparu izeja laiž ārā to pašu 16bit/44.1kHz... respektīvi datorā notiek lejupkonvertācija... protams ir iespēja manuāli pārslēgt skaņas kartes izeju augstākā izšķirtspējā, bet būtu daudz ērtāk, ja to paveiktu pleijers automātiski, atkarībā no faila, kādu tu tam iebaro... protams DAC tik un tā būtu jāpārslēdz manuāli, bet to jau tad arī varētu kaut kā atrisināt...
pagaidām esmu nokonfigurējis, ka neatkarīgi no tā, ko atkaņoju, no datora laukā nāk 24bit/192kHz... nezinu gan vai katram atskaņojamajam materiālam veikt augšupkonvertāciju arī ir prātīgi...
varbūt kādam ir kādi ieteikumi, pieredze šajā jomā... kādu pleijeri varat varbūt ieteikt...

----------


## JDat

A kur shēmas uc lietas kuras tautu interesē? Zinu ka nav pabeigtas, bet tomēr. Lai ir vismaz kaut kāds atskaites punkts...

----------


## Athlons

shēmas nav mans intelektuālais īpašums, jāprasa atļauja Artūriņam...  DAC slēguma un filtra shēmu var apskatīties DAC datašītā... nav nemaz tik grūti sameklēt, ja interesē...
HPA shēma ir jāprasa Fēliksam, vai var likt šeit... :P
tas jau tik tāds kits, ko saliku, takšto, nepiesienies... es jau tikai atkārtoju...  ::

----------


## ansius

lielākā daļa atskaņotājsoftu tev neko nepārslēgs, lai kā tu gribētu. vismaz neesmu sastapis, sasniegums ir ja slēdzas starp 44.1 un 48 (man diez gan daudz ir abi, dēļ video lietām). Ilgu laiku man stāvēja pastāvīgi uz 24bit, kamēr sieva sāka burkš''kēt ka viāni skaņas tur tam nav un šitam nav. nopirku portatīvo - lai ņemas ar to un liek manu kompi mierā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Labs darbiņš!

Tā plate gan diezgan paliela un drusku smieklīgi, ka neskatoties uz izmēriem nākas cīnīties ar SMD rezistoriem.

----------


## JDat

SMD komponentu lodešanai nav ne vainas. Aalogā plate ir liela lai var eksperimentēt un tika ievēta "supersimetrija". A ko Athlons? Gribēja DACu pa vienkāršo. PCB jau gatava. Nopirkt detaļas un salodēt. To arī izdarīja. Detaļas vien uz 50 Ls sanāva tādam štruntam. Un skan arī. vajadzēs darbā ar kvaldometra palīdzību piespiest Athlonu ielikt shēmas. Itkā jau nekas īpašs, bet tomēr...

----------


## Athlons

JDat, aizmirsi jau - mēs vairs kopā nestrādājam...  ::

----------


## JDat

Sūds ar visu. Shēmas studijā. Savādāk tāds salasīšans/salikšanas prožekts sanāk. A citādi. Tauda varbūt kaut ko atkārtos/pieliks klāt. PCB suorces arī būs kaut kad jāieliek.

----------


## Athlons

pēc publikas... JDat prasībām, re ku shēmas... ja nu kādam noder...  :: 
shēmas nav mans ražojums, nāca komplektā ar "kitu", jeb platēm... ne viss tur ir pareizi, bet nav mans pienākums šeit to sīki iztirzāt...

----------


## Athlons

nebūvēšu jaunu tēmu, bet paturpināšu šo pašu veco...
kā jau solīju, tad ar laiku taps manis paša, pēc datašitiem atkārtotā, CAP versija ar austiņu pastiprinātāju... šodien ienācās plates...


nenocietos...


vairāk detaļu nav... cerams, ka nākamnedēļ būs...

----------


## Athlons

joprojām gaidu detaļas... bet iecerēts apmēram tā:

----------


## Jurkins

Plate smuka. Kurā kantorī taisīji? Man arī pēc kāda laiciņa tas būs aktuāli, tāpēc jautāju.

----------


## Athlons

made in latvia wēwēwē punkts almiko punkts lēvē...

klīst baumas, ka varot lēti un labā kvalitātē pasūtīt no china, bet kaut kā man nav iekāriena kaut ko bez vajadzības sūtīt no otras pasaules malas... un vismaz kaut kas notiekās uz vietas...

----------


## Jurkins

OK, paldies par infu, vienīgi nekas par izmaksām pat aptuvenām neatrodas tajā lapā.

----------


## Athlons

viņiem takse: Ls20 par fotošablona sagatavošanu plus materiālu izmaksas... cenas atkarīgas no plates parametriem: materiāla, slāņu skaita, maskas, marķēšanas utml...
manējās   (divpusēja, maska no abām pusēm, marķēšana no vienas): 2 gab. pa Ls6.5 katra, viena būtu Ls10...
plus PremjeramVajagNaudiņu 21%...

----------


## RudeWolf

Izskatās interesanti! Kad būs gatavs, tad prasītos pat pieskriet ar savām Senn HD650 ievērtēt!

----------


## karloslv

Jā, respekts par pašzīmēto plati. Tas fotošablons ir cik liels par tiem 20 Ls? Es saprotu, ka tā ir vienreizēja takse, ja grib taisīt vairākus identiskus eksemplārus?

----------


## Athlons

nu kaut kā tā...

svētdien vai nākamnedēļ sagatavošu un pieslēgšu kādu nebūt barošanu... pagaidām citas lietas jādara... lai pastāv smuki uz plauktiņa...  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu fāk, Tev laikam ir robotu rokas.

----------


## Athlons

> Nu fāk, Tev laikam ir robotu rokas.


 fukken yeahhh... inspektors gadžets...

šovakar beidzot izdevās visu sagatavot, lai palaistu (lasi iedarbinātu un notestētu)... novēlu jums visiem, lai projekts strādā kā iecerēts ar piermo reizi, sajūta baisi patīkama...  :: 


tagad tik vēl barbloks jāuzkonstruē un jāsaliek tas viss korpusā...

----------


## RudeWolf

Man visi agregāti ir skanējuši ar pirmo reizi. Vienu no tiem gan es procesā līdz ielikšanai kastē paspēju pilnībā dabeigt ar nepareizu pieslēgšanu barošanai.

Kaut kā man arī pēdējā laikā prāts nesās pablēņoties ar SMD. Jāuzprovē būs, cik ir mazākā kaste, no kuras varu dabūt arā patīkamu skaņu austiņām. Visdrīzāk, ka ņemšu Sjostroma QRV08 kopā ar cDAC+, ko barošu no Sjostroma super regulatora. Protams, tik kārtīgi kā šeit nebūs, bet mazāks būs kā tagadējā mašinērija.

Nu bet tas pēc skaļruņu kita pabeigšanas.... Gan jau, ka uz gada beigām.

----------


## Jurkins

Es gan parasti pirmo reizi kādu stabilitronu (vismaz) ::  ielodēju otrādi. Nelīdz nekādas pārbaudīšanas.
Jā un (īsti veči gan tā nedara  :: ) par barošanu. Ļoti noder sprostvirzienā slēgta diode paralēli shēmai.

----------


## tornislv

es, ja godīgi, neesmu Vecis, es pat teiktu, pilnīgs švabraks, es bekapus taisu ik nedēļu!  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Kā veicās, Athlon? Varētu kaut kad piekāpt notestēt, ja aparāts ir skatāmā kondīcijā!

Ienākušās jaunas austiņas, ko varētu pat mēģināt dēvēt par referenci.

----------


## Athlons

bhh... aparāts skatāmā kondīcijā... būs... kaut kad...  :: 
ceru tuvākajā laikā pasūtīt barošanas risinājumu un tad samontēt visu kastītē...
nedēļas divas?... optimistiska prognoze, jo laika palicis tā pamaz... dārza un mājas darbi, plus vēl darbs citā pilsētā...

bet... secinājumi pēc periodiskas testēšanas (klausīšanās)...
- mikroskops... resp. nedzirdēt kaut ko no materiāla ir neiespējami...  :: 
- ar +/-17V barošanu nejēgā karst izejas buferi un jo īpaši opiņi... nāksies samazināt uz +/-15V vai pat +/-12V...
- kaut kas jādomā ar USB->S/PDIF mikrenes pieslēgumu... nosprāga maita pēc vienas neveiksmīgas piespraušanas kompim...

un btw... mana reference...  ::  http://www.akg.com/K171+MKII-827.html?pid=1145 tikai vecā versija, bet parametri jau nemainās...

----------


## RudeWolf

Jā, par opiem 17V barošanā piekrītu. Man DACam izejas buferos OPA134/BUF634 kompozītam ar visu TO-220 paku un radžiku t° turās ap +20°C virs ambientā, ja kasti tur vaļā. Ja ciet, tad visi +40°C var saskriet. Man arī BUFam uzlikts platjoslas režīms, kas visdrīzāk nozīmē paaugstinātas miera strāvas. Nez, bez radža būtu drusku bailīgi šamējo kurināt.

Un kas tad kait šamējam neskanēt kā mikroskopam! Čipši tak tie visi ir riktīgi tīri. Es tik drusku par Wolfsona DACu nedaudz minstinos, jo nav laimējies dzirdēt labu risinājumu. Viņš vienubrīd bija baigais hīts un visi, kam nebija slinkums viņu visur sabāza.

Mana jaunā reference ir spēcīgi modificēts Fostex T50RP, kas tiek pārdots zem nosaukuma Paradox. Līknes jau baigi smukās šim-

AFR- http://www.changstar.com/index.php/topic,17.0.html
Rimšanas spektrs- http://www.changstar.com/index.php/topic,41.0.html

Un skan baismi labi. Pirmās austiņas, kas māk kārtīgi spēlēt gan industrial gan Ellu F.

----------


## Athlons

to whom it may concern...
iekārta ir ieguvusi aptuvenus galaversijas apveidus un kļuvusi lietojama (un tiek arī ikdienā lietota)...  :: 
tā kā laika palicis mazāk (nez kur tas vislaik pazūd un skrien?), tad domu pašam taisīt barošanas bloku atmetu uz kādu vēlāku laiku (ceru, ka ne līdz pensijai)...
tika iepirkti ķīniešu risinājumi no farnell... viens ciparu daļai, otris analogajai... ērti un kompakti...
re ku exploded view:


mazākais baroklis ir +9 V, lielākais +/-15 V un +5 V... kad sūtīju, tad nebija farnellim noliktavā plika versija ar +/-15 V, bet tikai kopā ar +5 V. Tagad jau esmu pasūtījis pareizo, kas ir tādu pašu izmēru un nemanāmi nomainīs šo... lielākā problēma ar apvienoto baroklīti ir, ka, lai būtu stabili +/-15 V, jābūt 10% patēriņam no +5 V, kas šajā gadījumā ir 200 mA... tāpēc tur pieslēgtā tā _fubla_, kas silda gaisu... bet pagaidu risinājumā ir ok...
papildus bija problēma ar nobeigušos usb interfeisa mikreni, nācās nomainīt... bet kā nomainīt , ja nav rework karstā gaisa staceijas?... jānozāģē kājiņas...  :: 


te jau pielodēta jaunā un modificēta tās barošana (sarkanais vads):


tas viss kopā izskatās kaut kā tā:




priekšējais un aizmugurējais paneļi "izgriezti" no cieta preskartona un nopūsti ar gruntskrāsu... arī pagaidu variants, izmēru un novietojuma pārbaudei... ir doma kaut kad, kaut kam pasūtīt, lai izgrebj no alumīnija, piemēram... tad būs hi-end...  :: 
un tā tas viss stiprinās no apakšpuses:

----------


## RudeWolf

Mani concern!

Swičeri, protams, nav košer- analogajam galam regulēto, digitālajam vispār- šuntregoto! Ja nopietni, tad es pēdējā laikā sāku domāt par tiem hifi barokļiem. Cik lasu Selfu, tad šis glagoļī, ka arhitektūrai jābūt ar augstu PSRR un tad var tā nespringt uz barošanu. Austiņniekam, pieļauju, ka var drusku izvirst, jo jaudas nav tik lielas.

Ja viss būs labi, tad šonedēļ sākšu darbus pie tā QRV08. Drusku gribu samazināt savu saimniecību. Nav uz galda vietas 2U rack DACam un stipreklim video maģa izmēros.

----------


## Jurkins

Smuki. Un par tiem impulsniekiem viss ir kārtībā. Sevišķi, ja gribas ātri salikt un tagad vasarā laika lodēt galīgi nav. Un neviens jau neliedz garos ziemas vakaros uzlodēt piem. paralēlos stabilizatorus.

----------


## Athlons

SMPSU, protams, nav košer, bet tanī tilpumā ievietot trafu un izvirtisku lineāro barokli nav fiziski iespējams... turklāt aiz impulsniekiem uz DAC plates darbojas 5 gab lineārie regulatori, 2 ānalogajai daļai un 3 ciparu.... līdz ar to man gribētos domāt, ka sistēmas PSRR ir pietiekams... turklāt impulsniekiem nav klasisko problēmu ar 50/100 Hz fōnu, jo regulācijas frekvence ir 500 kHz, way out of human hearing range...  ::

----------

